# Anyone knows any fursuit makers??



## FaiththeBullTerrier (Oct 23, 2011)

anyone knows anybody who make partial or just the head fursuits for less than $650USD??


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 24, 2011)

Somehow I wonder if this best belongs in the Black Market. If you are looking for a costume under that amount you want to go with a person who is not big brand name but still has been around for at least a year or more and has a good line up of past work. Personally I can tell you that my own prices (zeke and I) are usually below that level for partials and just heads so long as it isn't too complicated and doesn't have too many expensive requirements. And yes at this time our slots are open.

You can also go to furry auction sites and sometimes snag a decent pre-made as long as you don't mind not having your fursona. That can sometimes be achieved for what is your budget and you can get someone to make the hands and sleeves if you snag a head and tail deal.

Also check this link out for makers worth looking into: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...(For-those-looking-to-make-or-looking-to-buy)


----------



## FeatheredCritter (Oct 24, 2011)

I think this does go in the black market, but I'm just going to say that Pharos (username) made me an amazing StarFox head/tail + sent me the extra fabric for $400. It's wonderfully made with a moving jaw, following eyes, and looks exactly like the character. She also made a Falco head for one of my friends for a bit more (bird beak caused some problems), but it was still only $550 for head/tail!


----------



## Kaluna (Oct 25, 2011)

i'll just leave this here:

www.furaffinity.net/journal/2849458/


----------



## Blarmajin (Oct 27, 2011)

I can


----------



## Foxfairy (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.foxfairy-art.deviantart.com

I make partials with feet starting at $400!


----------

